
Women pioneered computer programming then men took their industry over - cdvonstinkpot
https://timeline.com/women-pioneered-computer-programming-then-men-took-their-industry-over-c2959b822523
======
orionblastar
Women just gave up in the 1970s and nerdy white males got 8 bit computers to
learn to program on and took over.

